# Cyclogest and going to the loo !!!



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Hi girls, was hoping someone could help me  

I started Cyclogest last night (front passage) and was wondering how long I have to wait to go to the toilet !!! I inserted about 2 hours ago.....do u think it would be ok to go now ??

Thanks in advance !!!


Xx xX


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Jelly,

My clinic told me that your body absorbs what it needs in about 20/30 mins.  You obviously will get some that comes out, but that is normal.

X


----------



## jellybean257 (May 8, 2012)

Thanx Stacey xxxx

It's hard to remember everything lol xx


----------

